# How active is the Feather River route?



## johnny.menhennet (Jun 3, 2012)

In the first few days of August, I am going to a dude ranch in the Sierras. My grandma (the one who went with me to Colorado) is taking me, my brother, my sister, and my dad. We will drive up from Solana Beach on Saturday the 4th. On the 5th, we will go and stay overnight in Quincy in the Sierras because the dude ranch is very nearby and we head there Monday. Anyway, I convinced my dad to take me to the WP Railroad Museum in Portola on the day we get there, since the drive is not that long and we can get there int time. Along the way, we drive right past the Keddie Wye and the Williams Loop. At the museum and along the railroad, how many trains should I be expecting to see? I have heard that the traffic is very limited now but still exists since UP enlarged the final tunnels over Donner. What am I likely to see in terms of frequency, i.e. how long will I need to wait at Keddie or something like that to see a train. Three summers ago, we went up to Lake Almanor since we have friends who have a lake house and we went tubing and jetskiing for a week. Along the way there, we saw plenty of fright next to and above the Feather River. Would 2009 traffic levels be a good indicator of what I will see in August, or will it be different? I would like to use this opportunity for some good railfanning.


----------



## Alice (Jun 4, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> In the first few days of August, I am going to a dude ranch in the Sierras. My grandma (the one who went with me to Colorado) is taking me, my brother, my sister, and my dad. We will drive up from Solana Beach on Saturday the 4th. On the 5th, we will go and stay overnight in Quincy in the Sierras because the dude ranch is very nearby and we head there Monday. Anyway, I convinced my dad to take me to the WP Railroad Museum in Portola on the day we get there, since the drive is not that long and we can get there int time. Along the way, we drive right past the Keddie Wye and the Williams Loop. At the museum and along the railroad, how many trains should I be expecting to see? I have heard that the traffic is very limited now but still exists since UP enlarged the final tunnels over Donner. What am I likely to see in terms of frequency, i.e. how long will I need to wait at Keddie or something like that to see a train. Three summers ago, we went up to Lake Almanor since we have friends who have a lake house and we went tubing and jetskiing for a week. Along the way there, we saw plenty of fright next to and above the Feather River. Would 2009 traffic levels be a good indicator of what I will see in August, or will it be different? I would like to use this opportunity for some good railfanning.


Traffic varies. Sometimes there will be nothing all day, and sometimes the trains will be stacked up all the way back to Marysville waiting for tracks ahead to clear so they can all head up the canyon. Are you driving up CA-70 from Oroville? If so, you'll be able to see the tracks and assess traffic. The trains are slow enough that you can get ahead of them and pull over at a good spot (even make a U-turn if the train is going the other direction).

If there are no trains, look for hi-rail trucks.

Here is a brochure that gives locations of some good railfanning spots.


----------



## George Harris (Jun 4, 2012)

In the 120 miles between Oroville and Portola (mileposts 202 to 322) the speed limit is 25 mph for 70 miles and 30 or 35 mph for most of the rest of it, with a very few miles at 45 mph. Therefore, unless the road is equally crooked it should be fairly easy to keep ahead of a train, whether it is going uphill or downhill.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for your replies, they're much appreciated. Since I will not be driving, even though I will have my permit by then, I don;t think my family will want to turn around and follow trains for my pleasure. I wfor half an hour atas thinking more along the line of, if I was able to convince my family to wait either WIlliams or Kedzie, what is the probability of catching a train? Yes, coming from San Jose, we should be taking the 70 to and from. I know I'll see something there, as I did on the way to Almanor. Are 2009 traffic levels a good indicator of current levels? If so, I'm in luck.


----------



## Alice (Jun 6, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> Thank you for your replies, they're much appreciated. Since I will not be driving, even though I will have my permit by then, I don;t think my family will want to turn around and follow trains for my pleasure. I wfor half an hour atas thinking more along the line of, if I was able to convince my family to wait either WIlliams or Kedzie, what is the probability of catching a train? Yes, coming from San Jose, we should be taking the 70 to and from. I know I'll see something there, as I did on the way to Almanor. Are 2009 traffic levels a good indicator of current levels? If so, I'm in luck.


I don't recall the 2009 traffic levels, but this year waits can be very long (several hours when the trains are running, all day if not). I'd say only stop to wait if you see a train coming. Kedde is pretty spectacular even without a train.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jun 6, 2012)

Alice said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your replies, they're much appreciated. Since I will not be driving, even though I will have my permit by then, I don;t think my family will want to turn around and follow trains for my pleasure. I wfor half an hour atas thinking more along the line of, if I was able to convince my family to wait either WIlliams or Kedzie, what is the probability of catching a train? Yes, coming from San Jose, we should be taking the 70 to and from. I know I'll see something there, as I did on the way to Almanor. Are 2009 traffic levels a good indicator of current levels? If so, I'm in luck.
> ...


Thank you so much Alice. That was very helpful. Thank you George too.


----------

